
NASA's Dawn Mission to Asteroid Belt Comes to End - sohkamyung
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7275
======
sohkamyung
For more on what the Dawn probe might have done as its propellant ran out, see
this from the Planetary Society [1]

[1] [http://www.planetary.org/blogs/guest-blogs/marc-
rayman/dawn-...](http://www.planetary.org/blogs/guest-blogs/marc-rayman/dawn-
journal-denouement.html)

